# E-Collar Irritation Issue



## DropinBack (Sep 24, 2012)

My dog keeps getting irritated from his E-Collar to the amount that his neck bleeds or pusses creating sores and scabs. I never leave the E-Collar on for more than 8 hours. 

The reason it happens is the E-Collar ALWAYS seems to fall to and sit in the exact same spot on the lower right side of this neck. No matter how i adjust the collar, where the module sits, hot tight or loose etc, it ends up being in the exact same spot. It always goes to the lower right side... even if i turn it upside down. 

Any thoughts? 

Obviously I wait for it to heal before I ever goes back on...


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

If your using long prongs try shorter ones


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Couple of questions, because you know where assuming anything gets you. What breed dog is this and what e-collar are you using?


----------



## DropinBack (Sep 24, 2012)

Tri-tronics Sport Basic G3. I have tried the short prongs and the long prongs and it is WORSE with the short prongs because i have to put the collar so tight for him to respond to it it makes it worse. The issue is it is going to the exact same spot no matter what... and its the lower right porting, riding up. Thoughts? 

It sucks because it is making him collar smart every time I have to leave it off...


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

I don't understand why you have to have the collar on the dog for up to 8 hours a day.


----------



## Dooley (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm glad someone picked up on the eight hours.....why would you do that?? You must be obsessed with using the shock collar on your dog.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

*copterdoc* 








Senior MemberJoin DateMar 2006LocationNW ILPosts1,503

*







*I


> think you are completely nuts.
> If the dog is advanced enough to take hunting, it's advanced enough to regress. Especially in areas that are situational. Like hunting.
> 
> So much of hunting, undoes what we work so hard to get in training. Even if the dog is wearing an e-collar.
> ...


Copterdoc:: This was your response to my asking of how many hunted while wearing a e-collar.

Maybe he hunts for eight hours??????


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Rnd said:


> *...*Maybe he hunts for eight hours??????


 Maybe he does.


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

All dogs know when they have the e-collar on or off so that isnt the problem! For a short coat like most labradors have I would recomend the shorter prongs for your tritronics collar, also dont know if you got the video that comes with tritronics collars when they are new, but if you didnt I would contact tritronics and get one might solve some of your problems, or even google should have proper introduction and use of ecollar videos. Most people put the ecollar on direclty before training and remove ecollar directly after, only long periods of time might be while out hunting in which case you need to exercise your own judgement about how often, and for what duration of time your dog needs that ecollar on. 4 months of waterfowl season even at say 4 hrs a day, I would not be comfortable with my dogs wearing an ecollar that much, rather would work on my obedience training especially the recall portion every chance i got. I would not leave the collar on for long periods of time after the intial collar conditioning to get the dog used to wearing it. Lastly like you already stated let the dog heal up before using the ecollar anymore.


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

Mine get the sores too from wearing it on a long hunt especially when wet. I was informed that some dogs have an allergic reaction to the nickle in the stainless steel prongs. There are different contacts that can be purchased or someone suggested using a men's dress sock as a receiver sleeve, if you will. The stim works through the sock but protects the dog skin? I didn't try that, I just try to have it on at a minimum and keep moving it around to different spots on the neck while we're hunting and that as worked for us. Good luck.


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

You may have some recurring bacterial infection that never gets completely healed and cured. I had one Lab that would get the oozy open sores that would crust over. It would happen quick if put back in the box after training when it was warm, and even some during hunting season. Ended up gettin some Gentamicin (I think) spray form the vet, and I don't remember it cominig back, once I thourooughly treated it, and allowed it to completely heal

My other Lab has never had a hot spot, and has been through the same conditons as the older one??


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 2, 2012)

I do not want to start a argument over collars and will not respond to them. a few of my friends have had the same problem with the Tri-tronics Sport Basic G3.
They have to put in on so tight and still use level 5 out of 6 to get what they want. I tell them to throw it away and get a pro seres. You get what you pay for.


----------



## DropinBack (Sep 24, 2012)

All - Thank you for your replies. 8 HOURS is obviously not everyday... it is a couple days a week during the hunting season. AND YES, that is why it is on for 8 hours. Maybe it is a mix between the water and conditions and time because he is hunted 1-3 days a week. Most weeks it is not on 8 hours total during the non hunting season.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

DropinBack said:


> All - Thank you for your replies. 8 HOURS is obviously not everyday... it is a couple days a week during the hunting season. AND YES, that is why it is on for 8 hours. Maybe it is a mix between the water and conditions and time because he is hunted 1-3 days a week. Most weeks it is not on 8 hours total during the non hunting season.


 I'm not saying that it's THE reason. It's probably not.

Some dogs just have more sensitive skin than others.

But, I don't leave an e-collar on my dogs for that long. Especially, if they are wet.

You can still hunt 8 hours a day. And you can have the collar on when the dog is working. But give the dog a couple of breaks, and rinse the grit out of his hair where the collar rides at least every 3 or 4 hours.

The long contacts ARE better for sensitive skinned dogs. 
I don't know why.
And the receivers for the Pro series collars, are exactly the same as the Basic series.

I've never had any luck with the sock trick.
But, the long points do help anchor the collar in place, so it doesn't slide over the skin and cause as much of a sore.

I do think that the water has a lot to do with it.


----------



## DropinBack (Sep 24, 2012)

I understand the too long on issue... But, i think more of the issue is the collar always ends up in the exact same place... Can you enlighten me on the sock trick?


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

DropinBack said:


> I understand the too long on issue... But, i think more of the issue is the collar always ends up in the exact same place... Can you enlighten me on the sock trick?


You want the collar to ride in the same place. It needs to "lock in" so it doesn't slide back and forth when the dog shakes.

The sock trick, is to take a men's dress sock, with the toes cut off, and slide it over the entire receiver assy.


----------



## DropinBack (Sep 24, 2012)

Agreed with locking it, but i am still trying to figure out why it locks in on the right side in this one spot haha.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

When you put the collar on, pull it up to the base of the dog's scull, before you cinch it down. 
The dog's neck tapers. So, if you have it at the base of the neck, the collar will not be tight enough.


----------



## DropinBack (Sep 24, 2012)

Its up as high as it goes...


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 2, 2012)

DropinBack said:


> Its up as high as it goes...


Dropinback;

My advice is look into a tri-tronic 500 or a dogtra 3500. You will not have to put in on so tight to get the pressure needed.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

truthseeker said:


> Dropinback;
> 
> My advice is look into a tri-tronic 500 or a dogtra 3500. You will not have to put in on so tight to get the pressure needed.


The Pro 500, and the G3 Sport Basic receivers are exactly the same.

And loosening the collar, makes this problem WORSE not better.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

What kind of water are you hunting in?


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Dropinback;
> 
> My advice is look into a tri-tronic 500 or a dogtra 3500. You will not have to put in on so tight to get the pressure needed.


What????? I think you might be confused as to what the problem being asked about is. The collar is rubbing the dogs neck raw either because the dog is sensitive to it or possibly not being placed on the dogs neck properly it has nothing to do with the model of the collar a G2 or G3 receiver is a G2 or G3 receiver dont matter which transmittor you buy.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

What color is the dog?


----------



## Gun Dawg (Dec 18, 2010)

See thread....

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...2327-E-Collar-neck-sores&highlight=tritronics

Also Kelly suggested, There is also a adapter for Tritronics and other Ecollars that has a different setup for contact points that are covered in a copper alloy or copper? 

- http://www.gundogsupply.com/do24copad.html


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Has anyone on here used those adapters from gundog supply?Just wondering how good of a contact you get and if the levels of intensity change.I have a peake that gets these sores and have never had any problem with others?Littermate of his gets them too. Jim


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

We usually hunt way over 8 hours a day and often for a week or more, everyday. Alaska has long days when the water is soft. I don't understand how you get neck sores. I have never seen on on my dogs or any dogs I hunt with? I run collars tight. Use various collars but mostly TT and DTs. Sorry, I can't be more help. Don


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

DropinBack said:


> My dog keeps getting irritated from his E-Collar to the amount that his neck bleeds or pusses creating sores and scabs. I never leave the E-Collar on for more than 8 hours.
> 
> The reason it happens is the E-Collar ALWAYS seems to fall to and sit in the exact same spot on the lower right side of this neck. No matter how i adjust the collar, where the module sits, hot tight or loose etc, it ends up being in the exact same spot. It always goes to the lower right side... even if i turn it upside down.
> 
> ...


I reread your post. If you want a quick solution to having the points sit in a different spot and you don't think of something else, try attaching a counterweight to the collar. You could even make it adjustable to locate it in different positions.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Do you have it on tight enough? I find most people with issues don't know how tight is right. It you can get more than two fingers under the collar it is not tight enough. If they are on tight enough they will not move around and rub.


----------



## DropinBack (Sep 24, 2012)

I have tried tight and loose and agree tight is best... I will try the counter balance idea... 

The dog has a ton of fur for a lab and a ton of extra skin, even by is head, so, that may also be part of the problem.

Thanks for the tips


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Its simply an allergic reaction. Some dogs get them some dogs don't. I have three littermates. One gets them if the collar is on for any length of time, his brothers do not.

Do the sock or get different contact plugs. 

WRL


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

WRL said:


> Its simply an allergic reaction. Some dogs get them some dogs don't. I have three littermates. One gets them if the collar is on for any length of time, his brothers do not.
> 
> Do the sock or get different contact plugs.
> 
> WRL


 /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\
This is more then likely the issue as you say it is tight.

Time is not as big a factor I see dogs wear them 24 hrs a day with the pet containment systems with no sores. Moving to a new spot will more then likely just get you two new sores. My dog will get them in as little as two hrs hunting and getting wet with a properly adjusted collar.


----------



## cordybrown (Oct 25, 2013)

*extended wear adapter and /or sock*

I have used both the sock technique and the 24 hour Extended Wear Comfort Grid which I got at Gun Dog Supply. Here's the problem as I understand it. One, you could have one of those dogs who is allergic to the metal used. However, if that is the case, the dog will develop skin issues when dry as well as when wet. Two, wet skin is inherantly more sensitive. try it yourself if you need to: Put some a tiny bit of sand in a dry sock, then put your shoes on and go for a walk. Then try it with wet socks. Three: wet skin conducts more current than does dry skin. (if you REALLY want to test this put the collar on your calf and zap yourself. Then wet your skin and try it again.) I've used the extended wear adaptor with good results. However, its REALLY IMPORTANT to recalibrate your idea of what setting to use on your dog when he is wet and when he is using this adapter. The wet dog usually needs a lower setting of stim. this is also true with the extended wear adaptor. it spreads the signal out and most dogs require a lower setting. I have not tried the extended wear adaptor with the sock but I think it sounds worth a try . if the irritation is from physical abrasion, the sock will help a lot with or without the Comfort Grid But change out the sock for a dry one when you can. if the irritation is from electrical activity, the sock might not help much as it will hold water and might amplify the signal. I assume you are a nice guy and are not over zapping your dog in lieu of training, right? if you think you are having to zap too often in the field (might get a third party to judge that) , best to hit the training more than the hunting til you both get on the same page. But if its just the unactivated collar points causing your dog pain, give the extended wear adapter a try. It worked great on both shorthairs and labs at our house.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Where is the receiver positioned on the collar? Try moving the reciever closer to the buckle this usually he lbs with the sliding around on the neck, because all the weight is in the same area.


----------



## ChessieMom (Aug 28, 2013)

We actually had a very simililar problem with our chessie. This link explains it: http://www.sportdog.com/support/bark-control/nobark-18 Basically, it's a bedsore from the prongs on the collar cutting off circulation. We cleaned the area daily with soapy water, sterilized his collars with alcohol, and left all the collars off until he was all healed up. He wore a dorky harness here in town due to the leash law for quite awhile. Pus is a sign of infeciton, so you may be at the point where your dog needs a vet visit and antibiotics. If you need more info, I'd be happy to let you know what we went through and how we figured it out.


----------



## ChessieMom (Aug 28, 2013)

sorry, the link is stupid...scroll down to where the troubleshooting guide says "can I leave the collar on 24 hours a day?" This isn't the collar we had a problem with, but it was the first place I found real info from the company on the issue . It's pretty informative.


----------



## iluvlabs (Jul 5, 2006)

I had the same problem and found a YouTube video that all you do is go to a hardware store and buy 2 washers and 2 acorn nuts and change them out. They are totally rounded and I haven't had an issue since and am getting plenty of contact to get as much correction as needed.


----------



## big gunner (Mar 1, 2010)

8hrs in training is a bit much!!!! If you are using it for hunting and afraid of losing control try taking the prongs out all together it might just work. In training the collar comes off after marks or blinds. I don't leave it on him in the crate or while he is on stake.


----------

